# Rebecca Black has a betta!



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

My BF showed me this chick who sings this hilarious silly song called Friday. LOLz I dont have anything against her, f.y.i. in fact she sings WAY better than me and her new stuff is actually delectable to the ear now! Although her singing wasnt the best in her first video, Im sure that she is an awesome person with lots of dreams and goals that exceed most peoples'. Anyways I was looking up videos and saw that she has a blue VT male! I think its awesome when celebrities have bettas too! ^-^ Thats only the 2nd celebrity I know who owns a betta fish. I couldnt help but realize that she had a betta bowl that hangs from the wall! A hanging betta bowl? I actually have never seen one of those before! Although I really love the way they look they appear unsafe and kinda small. Are they safe to have and how would you give those things water changes? I want one thats big, like a 2.5 gallon if thats possible and most importantly _safe_! XD I hope her betta wont fall down! @[email protected] Here is the video: *Please dont make fun of her or post her rude comments* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvpbx2LiIu8


and here is a better view of what I think is her fish bowl:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:V is that HER youtube channel? if it is, instead of flaming her, we should comment about how the tank is too small, and would look cuter if it were a bigger tank, ect. educate her, instead of bashing her.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

yeah thats her youtube channel!  I dont like when people bash on her like that, it makes me kinda sad because I got made fun of all the time when I was her age... I want to comment about the bowl, but anytime I try it says _error, please try again_. LOLz So is that bowl safe? It does look really cool but if its unsafe Id like to know so I wont ever get one. I use critter keepers that are a gallon but I give them scheduled water changes and it would be hard to do if the tank is on the wall. Hey,maybe she can join bettafish!  she could have an escape from all the drama and talk about fish instead of music! ^-^


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's not safe, for many reasons. it could fall off the wall, for one. the betta could jump out, and it's way too small. i commented, telling her that, suggesting a 2 gallon and heater, and suggested she visit this site. :3


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

yay! XD maybe she will get more and more and more bettas and take lovely pictures of them! :3 She should take lots of pictures of her fishie she has now! :B


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish my only problem was "Which seat should I take?" 

Definitely send her a message or something. Be polite, too! Celebrities are people as well. I hate it when people say, "Well why would they put themselves out there if they don't want rude comments?!" yadayada... If it's her dream to sing, so what? Personally I laugh my butt off every time I hear that song, but it doesn't mean I need to put her down. So I'm glad you directed this towards the FISH and not her music!

That'd be cool if she joined! She could have an alias so we didn't even know it was her. It might be nice for her to get away...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've been flagging the rude and disgusting comments on that video. some people, omg. Dx they are being SO rude, and SO gross! i commented(i'm Luimeril. feel free to subscribe to my channel. lots of betta videos are gonna be on there! ).


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow that must be some big news... xD


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

yea I commented just about the betta bowl, I too recommended this site LARSA I think the problem was you were putting bettafish.com you can't do the .com... I just spelt it out. A lot of people gave me a thumbs up, I'm assuming it was people from this site.... Laneysprincess was the name... I agree people shouldn't bash her, people really have no idea how bad words can hurt unless they were made fun of or their friends.... She is just a kid still...


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

oooooooh i think the .com things was prolly why it didnt work! LOLz that would make sense! XP I like her music, lolz its sweet and funny! ^-^ It makes me mad because most of the people who bash her have NO room to speak! Like, where were they at when they were 14? Probably making bad decisions, being lazy, not doing good in school, and not following their dreams-prolly worrying about having a boyfriend or the next party. At least this girl is actually taking the dive and going for her goal! Its such a big big goal but the road to fame in the music life is very rocky at first-im sure she'll make it one day and there will be Rebecca black t-shirts in stores, albums, and concerts everywhere before we know it!  She's working hard at her singing right now. Hmmmm as far as her betta  I wonder if he feels cool because he's a famous person's pet!? I am curious to know if she like is secretly obsessed with her fish like we all are! XD


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm....I think if she was secretly upset she would have gone all out with her fish. Maybe not to the point of having 10 gallons for one betta fish, but maybe 3 or 5 gallons. I hope she reads the constructive comments. Not only can that tank fall off the wall, but it's almost impossible to heat. Even if she does do the necessary water changes to make up for not having a filter, there is no way that the water temp is completely stable. T_T

Not that I want to bash a 14 year old for not taking perfect care of her fish. I thought using a filter in a 1 gallon meant I only needed to change the water once a month. In hindsight, I think I got the care directions for 1 gallon tanks mixed up with the care directions for 10 gallon tanks. I still don't know how my first betta survived. XD 

She just needs gentle correction. I may leave a comment later.


----------

